# Hemoccult



## KristieStokesCPC (Oct 1, 2008)

Can we (family practice) charge for a Hemoccult 82270 if we don't have a CLIA license?

Thanks


----------



## luv2code (Oct 1, 2008)

according to the people in my lab..no you can't. But you may want to check it out with the lab that you commonly use.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Oct 1, 2008)

Could we if we had a CLIA license or am I correct in understanding that all the 8000 codes are strictly Path/Lab codes only?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 1, 2008)

In order to bill and receive payment for certain laboratory tests in the 80xxx series, yes, you will need a CLIA number in order to get paid - for Medicare and Medicaid. Keep in mind, CLIA is maintained by CMS. If a CLIA waived lab is billed to Medicare or Medicaid - you HAVE to have a CLIA number on the claim to get paid.  Some private payors, don't require this.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Oct 1, 2008)

Great...thank you. It's for a private insurance. I actually just got paid today on it from BCBS Florida, so that answered my question when I got my remits in this afternoon.... Thank you all!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/CLIA/downloads/HowObtainCLIACertificate.pdf


----------

